

Ask: Healthcare.gov - What happened to fail and how it got fixed? - neduma

Ask: Now healthcare.gov is working - What actually happened and how they fixed it now. Does anybody know?
======
kriswill
Right? I would appreciate an in-depth root cause analysis report on why it
failed, mitigation steps and final solution. I'm sure such a document exists
somewhere...

